# Post-Thanksgiving Giveaway! (Thanksgiveaway?)



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello, wonderful people! I figured, in the spirit of Thanksgiving, (and as a show of appreciation for all the wonderful members of the GuitarsCanada community) I'd do a little giveaway. Money's tight right now, and I'm not much of a gear-hoarder, so I'll just be giving away a few things from my upcoming web-store. *I'll be picking a winner by random-number-generator at or shortly after 11:59pm Eastern on Friday, October 16th. Let's say up to 5 posts per person. *

Up for grabs is a handmade wooden guitar pick: Spruce/Bubinga/Maple, laminated with cyanoacrylate and sealed with a thin layer of nitrocellulose. About 4.1mm thick at the centre, tapered to about 1.4mm at the tip. They're not very flexible, so I dig it for jazz and blues, and it really jives well with semi-hollows or hollowbodies. A couple of my friends even use them for bass. 








Also: a set of custom-ordered guitar strings. Nickel-plated, hex-core, and heat-treated, these add a little jangle and chime over your typical non-heat-treated strings. I've got 10-52s and 9-42s on hand right now, but I SHOULD also have 11-52s and 10-46s on hand by the end of the contest, so winner can take their pick.
I'll throw in a transferrable coupon for my web-store, good from once it's up and running (shortly after Christmas) to whenever I shake off this mortal coil. 

Best of luck!
P.S. I'll be posting in this thread periodically during the contest, but if I happen to land on one of my own post numbers, I'll just draw again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

that's cool of you to do this.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sure, I'll throw my name in the hat.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Please count me in-thanks


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm in for another crushing disappointment.


----------



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

Put my name in please. Thanks! Cool Idea.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

capnjim said:


> I'm in for another crushing disappointment.


Shouldn't be as much competition, this time! Smaller prizes--and especially prizes with a niche market-- won't likely draw the crowd that the previous, more substantial contests did.

Thanks for the interest, you guys! Means a lot that anyone's interested in my stuff--even if it is free.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Me too, thanks


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I'm in.


----------



## chrstnjcb (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm in!

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Just because we are allowed multiple posts.....here's my new baby!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Thanks. I'm in.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice. I've always liked the Triumphs.



capnjim said:


> Just because we are allowed multiple posts.....here's my new baby!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In for another post - #2.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

No 2 for me 2


----------



## Telecaster (Aug 26, 2012)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not saying whats gonna happen if I don't win........but....................Post after me and the odds go up or down depending on your point of view.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh, great!
Thanks a lot! 

Put my in!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Taylor said:


> Up for grabs is a handmade wooden guitar pick: Spruce/Bubinga/Maple, laminated with cyanoacrylate and sealed with a thin layer of nitrocellulose. About 4.1mm thick at the centre, tapered to about 1.4mm at the tip. They're not very flexible, so I dig it for jazz and blues, and it really jives well with semi-hollows or hollowbodies. A couple of my friends even use them for bass.



Pick looks amazing!
Will you be also selling them in your web store?

thanks in advance
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

bigboki said:


> Pick looks amazing!
> Will you be also selling them in your web store?


Thank you! I will be! Planning on 3 different wood options, as well as strings, pedals, pickups and a few other bits and pieces.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like to collect different picks even if I don't use them. Got all kinds of different picture pics, metal picks, wood picks adorning my desk.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Taylor said:


> Thank you! I will be! Planning on 3 different wood options, as well as strings, pedals, pickups and a few other bits and pieces.


great news - keep us posted when they become available!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

here's a reason to make even more.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Usually I'm mad when a pick hits the floor.

Wouldn't be so upset if it was those /\ picks that hit the floor!


Count me in. And good luck with the business venture.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey for sure I'm in on this. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

My quest for the perfect pick continues... maybe wood?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

3rd attempt for me


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

laristotle said:


> here's a reason to make even more.


Looks more like a reason to make a few less, to me. ;-)



High/Deaf said:


> Count me in. And good luck with the business venture.


Thank you! I don't have too much riding on it--I certainly haven't quit my day job. Mostly I'm just passionate about doing things a little differently, and doing everything by hand.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I want that PICK!!! #3


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

last one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I won't be in on this because maybe there is someone who wants this or needs this more than I do. I have a ton of picks. No offence intended! I only play with pure nickel strings! I love the Gibson Vintage. I won't be switching to anything different in the near future!

I love your spirit of generosity. It's people like you who make this forum the best ever! Thank you!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Lola said:


> I won't be in on this because maybe there is someone who wants this or needs this more than I do. I have a ton of picks. No offense intended! I only play with pure nickel strings! I love the Gibson Vintage. I won't be switching to anything different in the near future!


No offense taken! I know that nothing is "one-size-fits-all", and especially not in something as diverse and often-polarizing as the music world. Besides, a lot of what I do caters to a very small niche market, so I expect that the majority of people won't have much interest.


Lola said:


> I love your spirit of generosity. It's people like you who make this forum the best ever! Thank you!


Thank YOU. I'm just spreadin' the love.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

#4 #4 #4 #4 #4 #4 ........


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i rarely use a pick anymore, but i still seem to collect them.
yours look great- nice work!
id love to have one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in again! #2


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Taylor said:


>


Wood!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



>


Would!!!!!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

number 4 for me


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanksgiving bump! Best of luck!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

~If I'm going to win I'm going to win~
amagras 2:0


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't beat the "wood", "would" post but I'm in.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

#5 #5 #5 #5 #5


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


That is Scooby Doo .....OMG


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I will give it 1 shot. Thanks guys!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Second Post.......Thanks Taylor!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Three's a charm!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll give it a shot.................


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

and finally number 5 for me


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Taylor said:


> I'm going to extend this to the end of Sunday (11:59pm EST) to make up for the forum downtime. Thanks to all the entrants, so far!


That's sportin' of ya.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> I'm going to extend this to the end of Sunday (11:59pm EST) to make up for the forum downtime. Thanks to all the entrants, so far!


That's sportin' of ya.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Accidentally deleted my post instead of editing it, but I'm_ going to extend this to the end of Sunday (11:59pm EST) to make up for the forum downtime. Thanks to all the entrants, so far!_


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That gives me 3 more chances... Now 2


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've already posted five times so what do I do? ,.....oops


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So do the double posts count as two, one or none?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

In for four.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Last ditch effort.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

In for five!

Thanks for the draw Taylor. 8)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Check, check. Is this thing on?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Aaaaand, time's up! 

Edit: winner chosen! (accidentally included this post within my limits, but it doesn't change anything.)








Congratulations, bigboki! I'll be messaging you momentarily.
Thanks to everyone else for your interest! I'll do more giveaways (of different things) as business picks up and my finances stabilize.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for putting on the contest, Taylor.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Taylor said:


> Aaaaand, time's up!
> 
> Edit: winner chosen! (accidentally included this post within my limits, but it doesn't change anything.)
> 
> ...


I can't believe I won!
I never win anything and I am used to that and I don't mind (anymore  )
WOW, I still can't believe.
I really liked that pick!

Thank you very much Taylor,
I will respond to your PM immediately

yours very truly
Bojan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Bojan and thanks again to Taylor.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I want to thank you again.
I am still out of Toronto, but my wife came back and got the package with the string set and the pick.
And she showed me - and the pick looks absolutely fantastic!

Once again thank you so so much for the Thanksgiveaway!

yours very truly
Bojan


----------

